# Chartered accountant migrating to New Zealand



## sparkle6

Hi,
I’m a Chartered Accountancy Final student from India. I would be qualified in a few months time. I would like to know the prospects of beginning my career by moving to New Zealand. 
I need clarifications on the following:
1. Which field in Finance is of high demand -- Reporting and analysis, Internal Audit, Investment banking, Taxation, IS Audit?
2. If there is good scope for a fresher Chartered Accountant to get placed in New Zealand. 
3. What will be the approximate take home pay.
4. Will any additional qualification/ certification be helpful?
5. Please suggest me on these and also any reference portal which will be helpful to me regarding courses, job portals, references.
6. For a fresher Indian CA, to work abroad, is New Zealand preferable or other countries like UK, Australia, Canada, UAE, Singapore? 
Please guide me on these. It would be of great help. Thanks.


----------

